# right way to use a bleat can?



## bigsal53 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always used a bleat can by turning it over and letting the plunger fall all the way to the bottom making a long-drawnout bleat.

There was a post with a video on AT last week saying the correct way to use the can is by turning it over and only letting the plunger fall half way down and then flipping back over

Which way is right?


----------



## corjen1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope someone has info.......I have wondered the same thing. I do long bleets, slow ones ect, but varing the spped that I turn it over. Dont know if im doing it correctly tho!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Half way is an estrus bleat. You want to tip it about half way and then back. If you tip all the way, you are making an alarm bleat. You can actually alarm deer to danger by tipping all the way.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


----------



## bigsal53 (Apr 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

I've tried the can several times...never with any luck. never tried the halfway method, though.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Go to http://WWW.deerdoctor.com and go to the videos there. He explains how to use it.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Cornfed said:


> If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


I do this too. Also during the peak of the rut you can try giving it about three to four short bleats in a role with only a second or so pause between them. Does will do this when they're ready to receive old bucky.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

bowhntng4evr said:


> Half way is an estrus bleat. You want to tip it about half way and then back. If you tip all the way, you are making an alarm bleat. You can actually alarm deer to danger by tipping all the way.


no wonder the can never worked....:doh:


----------



## JHAZER (Dec 23, 2009)

man I am not going to be able to sleep tonight! cant wait to get out b4 work tommorow morning and try the new methods!!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Cornfed said:


> If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


Great tip. It gives it a little more volume and gives better control.


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


I found the best way is by blowing. Take and drill a hole in the center of the top and then put a pop rivit in it. This will allow you to blow with the can down.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool. I've been blowing in mine ever since I heard a doe walking in the woods bleating her head off last year. They do it very loud! Good info on the rivet trick!


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess I have to wait till Saturday to try the half way method..I used the long can which it last forever I never had any luck with it. I'm going to try the half way with and see what happens..


----------



## bowhunter727 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the little can is that a half way turn to


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

would also like to know more thanks


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

bowhunter727 said:


> I have the little can is that a half way turn to


Yes, I have the little can as well and even with the little can turned through its full 'drop', I would consider to be an alarm bleat. Blow though it with about half the duration of the full length of the calling used turning it over fully. If the buck is close but still a bit outa range, I'll also damping the sound some when blowing in it by cupping my hand over the end of it, the same as with a grunt call.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

In for the info,thanks


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

I posted about a video I saw on here a week or so ago. After watching the u tube video, I tried it and it called one in first time. But something alarmed him at about 40 yds. Possibly scented me.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

hitman846 said:


> no wonder the can never worked....:doh:


x2!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw the Dr. Deer video that was posted. My question is why the heck does Primos sell us a distress alarm call and label it estrus doe bleat?


----------



## archer0421 (Feb 17, 2008)

I used yesterday evening on a doe that was 70 yrds from me. The doe walked direct to me under my stand. I have the small can. I really like to know for sure about the long call been a distress signal.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always turned the 'original' to allow it to drop a full bleat and I have brought in two good bucks on it, one of which I killed this past Sunday evening.


----------



## Drenalin1980 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive shot two bucks the last two years calling them in with the can call. They both were on the smaller side, but both came into the can call (full call) not the half turn. The one this year came in 15 yds from my stand.


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


Awesome, I have a Primos that comes with a hole in the bottom!


----------



## BO-HUNTR (Nov 25, 2005)

Not sure if it's the right way but this is from the Primos web site. Click on the "See the call in use" button.
https://shop.primos.com/pc-534-12-the-original-can.aspx


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Oct 27, 2010)

BO-HUNTR said:


> Not sure if it's the right way but this is from the Primos web site. Click on the "See the call in use" button.
> https://shop.primos.com/pc-534-12-the-original-can.aspx



Sounds like the guy who was hunting the other end of the valley with me tonight. Bang antlers together for 10 minutes straight, grunt at least 15 times, bang antlers together 5 more minutes, snort-wheeze, grunt another 10 times, etc.

Some people's kids...


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Cornfed said:


> If you really want to control the tone and length of the call, try blowing in it..... they sound a LOT better plus you can add volume to coax in Bucks you see that are just a little farther out. I've done this to pull 'em out of the CRP.


Agree. It's what I do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

What works best for me is to leave the can at home on the table.


----------



## Chief Hoyt (Feb 16, 2007)

Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JHAZER (Dec 23, 2009)

I did the half can method this am. It did not work, but I am not shutting the idea down yet. I think I am just a real bad hunter this week. lol


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Used it this morning along with rubberneck grunt call. I turn it all the way over. Bleat, grunt, grunt, bleat, grunt, bleat, grunt, grunt. I vary the grunts but all the bleats are full turn. called on in from 150 yards today.


----------

